# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map something in a Marsh or Bog

## XCali

This is something I feel is rarely tackled. Maybe because it is challenging, I don't know. So, let's see if we can change that.  :Smile: 

Map something that is situated in a Marsh or a Bog. You can make a battle-map with several nice fighting areas. You can have a little larger encounter map that reveals several places that can be explored. You can map a swampy settlement. Or an overview map with many places to visit in the Marsh marked down. Imagine some swamp monsters lurking in old Ruins to lure curious adventurers. 
This one has a lot of possibilities! So, be creative and bring surprises!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Levtrona

My mom just sent me a couple of photos of me in a bog we went to see when i was kid. Is she reading this forum? Absolutely awesome place. So big yes from me.

----------


## XCali

> My mom just sent me a couple of photos of me in a bog we went to see when i was kid. Is she reading this forum? Absolutely awesome place. So big yes from me.


Hehehe, it would be interesting to know  :Very Happy:  (And thanx for the big yes.)

----------


## ^Atti Hekotik^

I'd definitely look forward to any finished maps to/for murchy, quagmire-terrains.


Atticus Heccotic'--

----------

